# [Solved] KDE5 crear archivos contextual: erronea asociacion

## Fitap

Hola a todos.

Algo extranio esta pasando en mi kde plasma y no se porque cuando al crear un archivo de texto desde el menu cotextual el sistema me lo deja en tipo de archivo: chemical/x-turbomole-vibrational

Donde podria revisar?

Saludos.Last edited by Fitap on Fri Apr 05, 2019 10:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fitap

Me fije en unos de los archivos txt que ya tenia creados.

En la parte "Patrones de nombre de archivo", en el archivo nuevo que creaba, tenia simbolos "???" y en los archivos que ya tenia creados, existian un sin numero de patrones empezando por "*,v"

Asique lo que hice es editar el archivo con problemas y agregarle "*,v" en los patrones de nombre de archivos, borrando los "???" que no se porque estaban allli.

Despues de esto, volvi a crear archivos nuevos txt y sin ningun problemas.

----------

